# subdomain zuweisen



## mrairbrush (20. Mai 2009)

Benutze ja isp 3
Wie kann ich eine Subdomain einem Benutzer zuweisen (oder andersrum) und dafür ein Verzeichnis zuweisen? Geht das überhaupt mit ispconfig?
zum Bleistift
User1 ->  softdomain.de  ->Verzeichnis1
User2 -> 1.softdomain.de ->Verzeichnis2


----------



## Till (20. Mai 2009)

Wenn eine subdomain einem anderen Benutzer gehören soll dann legt man sie ganz einfach als neue Website an.


----------



## mrairbrush (20. Mai 2009)

erhalte in ispconfig Fehlermeldung das die Domain eindeutig sein muss.


----------



## Till (21. Mai 2009)

Schon klar, Du kannst sie ja auch nicht zweimal anlegen. Woher sollte der apache denn sonst auch wissen welche er nehmen soll? Du musst erst die subdomain löschen und sie dann als web neu anlegen.


----------



## mrairbrush (21. Mai 2009)

hab es über subdomain geschafft aber da ging das www davor nicht, also gelöscht wie Du sagt und als domain angelegt. Geht auch. 
Danke für den Tipp. Jetzt habe ich noch das htaccess Problem und das ich webmail noch in einen vernünftigen pfad setze. Am besten das es hinter jeder domain erreichbar ist  und mydns noch zum laufen bringen (wofür auch immer das gut ist?)
Ansonsten finde ich ispconf sehr gut. Vom wem ist das? Von euch? Gibts da ein paypalspendenkonto? Wenn mein Web und Webshop wieder läuft würde ich gerne mal was spenden.


----------



## planet_fox (22. Mai 2009)

siehe www.ispconfig.de


----------

